# Please ID



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm not sure what this plant is. I got it with a lot of emersed stems.

Please ID.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Bacopa ... Very dark caroliniana maybe?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Might be _B. salzmanii_ Does it have an odor?


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

+1 on b. salzmannii. I have it emmersed and it definitely has that purple veiny hue.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Cavan Allen said:


> Might be _B. salzmanii_ Does it have an odor?


No odor that I can detect. I even crushed a leaf. ( I do have a cold, lol). It does look like the px of B. salzmanii. I wondered if that was it.

It's not B. caroliniana. I've had that before. The leaves aren't that big.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

By the way: in Europe a plant is in the trade called Bacopa sp. "Purple" and unfortunately also as Bacopa sp. "Colorata" (but it's with certainty not the "Colorata" according to Plantfinder). I didn't have the opportunity to grow it yet, but the pics of the "Purple" look very much like those of B. salzmannii (and Tex Gal's plant):
http://www.extraplant.com/blog/bacopa-species
http://bubblesaquarium.com/images/Plants/plants_Bacopa/Bacopa sp Purple_Popup_L.jpg


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

Here is a picture of the B. salzmannii I have emmersed. Its a lot less purple and with smaller leaves than yours, Tex Gal, but looks similar to the sp. purple in the first link (def. not the second).


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

Bacopa!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------

